# Thanksgiving 2019



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Now that Halloween is over, it's time. Thinking this year have one big tread that covers everything from recipes, parades and specials, plans, memories, questions, etc. this ABSOLUTELY includes other countries. In fact waiting to hear all about it.

Somewhere along the way I will post my easy turkey brine for those interested in maybe trying this year.

Also making its annual appearance southern dressing.

And also what you are thankful for. An easy place to start is this group.

For those experiencing loss, separation, or alone this time of year- first of all this is your place . Share as much as you want or just enjoy participating. 

I've said before- these aren't " my" threads. I just make the heading and kick it off. Take it anywhere and everywhere.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I have no idea what we're doing for Thanksgiving this year. We usually host, but my parents are in the process of moving 5 hours away, my brother is hosting a big one with his wife's extended family but I'm not sure they make enough wine for us to tolerate that (they're great people, but there are a lot of them and they take over everything, and we're introverts, so it doesn't sound fun at all). This is the first time in 16 years we don't have at least one dog, so we should probably go travel and spend the holiday with my husband's family for once, but his parents are divorced and remarried, so if we do one, we also have to do the other, and that's a whole 'nuther bucket of stress.

I just want to go to the mountains and hibernate and watch it snow while I sit in the hot tub and drink wine, but that probably isn't going to happen!

So, yeah.... up in the air still.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

This year I will probably do some cooking for my mom to take to family. It will probably just be me and Remington this year. I am thinking since the grill will be free I will do him some chicken thighs. He loves those.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I am in Canada so we had our Thanksgiving last month. My daughter roasted a delicious turkey with all the trimmings and homemade pumpkin pie. It is a tradition since she got married that we celebrate at her house with her husband's parents.

We have so much to be thankful for. My husband getting a second chance at life with a lung transplant, over 2 years and he's doing great. My son-in-law stepmother with terminal cancer, however, she is doing great and there has been no spread in the last 6 months. And of course my two adorable granddaughters, love them to the Moon and back!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Glad you didn't go right to Christmas! LOL. :lol: Like wait, I need my Thanksgiving plate first hahaha.


Same as always this year, going to Thanksgiving at my cousins/aunt & uncle's house. It's always a good time.  Sooo excited for the food...plus, my aunt always hooks me up with some lovely red wine! :lol: Yum!


It's one of my favorite holidays, & who doesn't love endless amounts of food?!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

We moved to Montana a year ago on Thanksgiving! So much to be thankful for! So much has changed since we have moved here! We lost our dog of 6 years due to cancer, but we gained rescue pony Squishy, and Paint mare Bella who I have booked a breeding for Spring 2020 which I could not be any more excited for!

As far as plans, since my family pretty much lives on the Eastern coastline, no visitors this year, and my husband's family never comes to visit no matter how close or how far we live....so itll be a nice holiday for the 5 of us! We're kinda strange, we're not huge turkey eaters so pretty much focus on ham, and all the normal side dishes. We also always put our Christmas tree up Thanksgiving Day so thats always a blast for us and the kids!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Going to my in-laws again for Thanksgiving. They don't celebrate Christmas, so we go to my parents for Christmas and them for Thanksgiving. Makes divi-ing up holidays easy! My parents usually come to the in-laws' place for Thanksgiving now, since it's just the two of them.

My in-laws do Thanksgiving as an actual early dinner (like 6:00) which I still haven't gotten used to. Growing up it was a very late lunch, and then you sat around all day letting it digest. In-laws also have tater tots, which is still weird to me, but they are tasty so no complaints. My mother-in-law makes a lot of her German recipes, so we get two kinds of cabbage, sometimes beets, feldsalat with dill dressing if we can find the feldsalat or hers actually grew this year (Feldsalat I think is the same as lamb's lettuce, and it likes the weather to be really cold before it will germinate). My dad brings a really good stuffing that he makes. We bring chocolate pecan pie, although we get it from Whole Foods and every year for the last five year there are fewer and fewer pecans and more and more "goop." We got pies from another local place last year (in addition to the Whole Foods pies), and everyone seemed to like them, but the crust was terrible to me -- mealy instead of flaky.

We take the train up there most every year because traffic on the highway between the two cities is just unbearable. It was seven years ago now that we thought we'd beat traffic by leaving really late at night on Saturday (like 11:00). We got stuck in a traffic jam in the literal middle of nowhere (just cornfields for miles and miles) at 2:00 in the morning. Apparently we weren't the only ones with that idea. I said "never again" to driving. The train is slow, but with the traffic the way it is now, it is still sometimes faster. And there is no stress.

ETA: so much to be thankful for that I can't even begin. It would take forever to write it all down.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm getting a food treat before thanksgiving. My dad had a bunch of gift cards around. Most bits and pieces. The grocery store where he went gave gas points on your loyalty card. It was at entertaining for him and I guess overall he did save some. 

There was a handful of cards to Longhorn. On the 17th they are bringing back for the holidays the filet with crab cake, crab meat and some sauce I really like. 

Also found some to Lowes- hello Christmas tree and whatever else for it.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

At the price they put turkey on sale for, Remington might get upgraded.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I will keep an eye out for times for Charlie Brown Thanksgiving.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

We're spending it at Timber Ridge Horse camp in Big South Fork......


We've gone up every Thanksgiving for the past several years.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I guess my sister is having us this year, haven't been invited yet. We quit doing whole family holidays except for Christmas Eve because there got to be too many of us. But hubby and I still celebrate Thanksgiving with my oldest sis and her family. Traditional fair of turkey, ham, mashed potatoes, noodles, stuffing, green beans, corn and a host of salads and desserts. 

When I was a kid my dad's brother & his wife did the Thanksgiving meal and then we (one of my sisters and I) would spend the rest of the weekend at their house. Friday morning we would go to Indianapolis to see all the Christmas displays the large department stores had put in their windows and watch the parade. They also used to air Wizard of Oz sometime on that weekend so us kids would gather around the TV to watch. Still one of my all time favorite movies.

I too am thankful for this forum, you all seem like family (good family LOL). We've been blessed this year with hubby being healthy, the animals have been good, and no unexpected financial drains. And even though we lost mom this year I'm thankful that she didn't linger and suffer and pretty much got to live life on her own terms until the last 3 weeks of her 89 years.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

My lovely husband and I have been doing Thanksgiving just the two of us for years, which we actually really like. Neither of us are close with our families, but some years we do a big get together with friends the weekend after Thanksgiving and that can be fun too. We love cooking and what holiday is better for that than Thanksgiving?!

We're trying to come up with some new vegetable side dishes this year. We like pretty much all fall vegetables and like pretty simple recipes, with just mostly fresh ingredients. Will be interested to see some of the favorite recipes people post. We don't have one set menu, but the one thing that ALWAYS makes a Thanksgiving appearance is Granny Foster's rolls: https://www.fostersmarket.com/granny-fosters-refrigerator-rolls-1 My husband is an amazing baker and these are one of the best things he makes. In addition to having them for dinner, they are also great for little "slider" sized sandwiches for as long as they and your leftovers last (which isn't very long in our house :wink. The recipe I linked makes a really big batch, but for a smaller crowd it's very easy to cut in half with no ill effects.

I'm also crossing my fingers that the weather holds and I can have a nice long weekend of riding. Last year, we had a foot of snow the week before Thanksgiving and didn't see the ground again until March. But previous years have still be nice for riding. I am off Wed-Fri that week and would love to be able to spend some of it in the saddle!


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

Our thanksgiving was in October but we didn't really do much as the family was away and/or busy. 

I did cook a chicken since I failed to buy a turkey...and instead of pie I made an apple crisp. 

I'm kind of glad I didn't do turkey as it feels like Christmas isn't that far off and we always do the full turkey dinner at that time. 

My Dad has sourdough starter he gave me so I make homemade sourdough buns all the time.....they are my absolute favorite! 

This year has been a tough year - with family not doing so great and political/financial turmoil. But I am still thankful for so many things and am hopeful moving forward.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanksgiving. Some see it simply as a day of feasting. Others commemorate it as an historic event, and argue whether it was for good or evil. Some argue over where the first one took place. I've come to a place where it is simply about being thankful for the good people in my life and the opportunities that have been, and will be presented to me. At any rate, this has come to be my favorite Thanksgiving story ever...

From: "An Account Of The Remarkable Occurrences In The Life And Travels Of Col. James Smith During His Captivity With The Indians In The Years 1755-1759"


"In February there came a snow, with a crust, which made a great noise when walking on it and frightened away the deer; and as bear and beaver were scarce here, we got entirely out of provision. After I had hunted two days without eating anything, and had very short allowance for some days before, I returned late in the evening faint and weary. 

When I came into our hut, Tecaughretanego asked what success? I told him not any. He asked me if I was not very hungry? I replied that the keen appetite seemed to be in some measure removed, but I was both faint and weary. He commanded Nunganey his little son, to bring me something to eat, and he brought me a kettle with some bones and broth. After eating a few mouthfuls my appetite violently returned, and I thought the victuals had a most agreeable relish, though it was only fox and wildcat bones, which lay about the camp, which the ravens and turkey-buzzards had picked- these Nunganey had collected and boiled, until the sinews that remained on them would strip off. 

I speedily finished my allowance, such as it was, and when I had ended my sweet repast, Tecaughretanego asked me how I felt. I told him I was much refreshed. He then handed me his pipe and pouch and told me to take a smoke. I did so. He then said he had something of importance to tell me, if I was now composed and ready to hear him. He said the reason why he deferred his speech till now, was because few men are in a right humor to hear good talk, when they are extremely hungry, as they are then generally fretful and discomposed; but as you appear now to enjoy calmness and serenity of mind, I will now communicate to you the thoughts of my heart, and those things that I know to be true.


As you have lived with the White people, you have not had the same advantage of knowing that the great being above feeds his people, and gives them their meat in due season, as we Indians have, who are frequently out of provisions, and yet are wonderfully supplied, and that so frequently that it is evidently the hand of the great Owaneeyo that doth this: whereas the white people have commonly large stocks of tame cattle that they can kill when they please, and also their barns and cribs filled with grain, and therefore have not the same opportunity of seeing and knowing that they are supported by the ruler of Heaven and Earth.

I know that you are now afraid that we will all perish with hunger, but you have no just reason to fear this. I have been young, but now am old- I have been frequently under the like circumstance that we now are, and that some time or other in almost every year of my life; yet, I have hitherto been supported, and my wants supplied in time of need. Owaneeyo sometimes suffers us to be in want, in order to teach us our dependence upon him, and to let us know that we are to love him: and likewise to know the worth of the favors that we receive, and to make us more thankful.”


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

In case you burn the turkey 

https://www.delish.com/food-news/g24734058/restaurants-open-on-thanksgiving/


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Charlie Brown Thanksgiving 

https://www.southernliving.com/culture/charlie-brown-thanksgiving-air-date


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Alright we needed kick up Thanksgiving. It's not that far away and if doing a frozen turkey need to be planning getting that going this week.

Speaking of - how do you do yours? Traditional roasting? Smoked? Or Fried? Anyone use one of those air fryers or counter top things?

Favorite side dish? Least? 

Anything you want to try different this year? 


Do you have dressing or stuffing? If stuffing do you actually stuff? Real or stove top? 

I am including again this year the Aubie easy brine if someone wants to try it . It does make a difference.

I use a bucket from the home stores. Only thing I use that particular one for. I got one I think is for painters, has gallons marked on the side . Not necessarily. The orange or grey ones are perfectly fine, just make sure it has a top. If you have the refrigerator space anything that will fit will do. Some problems I have seen over the years- don't use metal or any non food grade bags.

A brine is simple, salt and water. In this case 1 cup kosher salt per gallon of water. Most turkey's take at least two gallons. Now this is where I differ and the easy part comes in. Most recipes call for heating water to mix. Then adding ice using some formula. Skip that. Pour water in bucket add salt and wisk. When you have enough to cover turkey add about a 1/2 cup more salt to gowith the ice to be added later. 

Add ins- All up to you. Most add some sugar. Some recipes call for equal parts. Some add maple syrup. To sweet for me. I add 1/4 cup brown sugar. Doesn't matter which. Citrus is good. I cut a squeeze in a lemon and orange and drop them them in. I avoid lime as I am not making fajitas, but up to you. Some peppercorns are nice. For the herbs most stores have a poultry mix. Basically everything in the song. I cheat and give a few shakes of the old canned poultry seasoning. Up to you it's not a must. 

Mix and drop the bird head first in bucket. Make sure everything is clear in the neck hole so it flows and fills the inside. If not going in the refrigerator, fill with ice. Overnight is fine. Basically when you feel like doing it. I set mine outside. Just make sure it's possum proof. If warmer you may have to check ice. If you are in a colder spot somewhere you don't get a turkey pop. Wen you are ready to cook, remove and rinse. Proceed with desired cooking method.

Also an important note to this thread. Mostly because it's on my mind. If you are experiencing loss, separation, or lane this year, I am here. You have a virtual family/ friends. So turkey day with me is available.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanksgiving will be spent with son and family cousins with my 100 year old aunt at her assisted living facility. She moved in there two years ago from her 2 story condo. 

My aunt is like a second mother to me, as we spent some holidays, and most summers at her house. 

Her mind is 100% sound, and she still walks fine and crochets what she terms "rags"; little squares to use for cleaning or pot holders or whatever. 

It is truly a blessing to still have her in our lives. 

Thanksgiving was always one of my favorite holidays, as it is all about being grateful for what we have. It is spending time with family and enjoying good food, no gift exchanges either! 

But much as I have to be thankful for, this is also a time of sorrow. My dear daughter passed away ten years ago the day before Thanksgiving, and thus the holiday is bittersweet. 

But her loss reminds me that we never know how long we have to spend with our loved ones, and to make the most of the time we have. 

Drive safe this holiday season


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I am not mashing like out of respect for your daughter and your loss. But am glad your aunt is still with you.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

My family is split to the four winds this year over the holidays. It'll be just hubby, me and MIL. I'm cool with that.


I like Thanksgiving because it's hard to commercialize it . It's more or less the same holiday it was when I was a kid. Love that. 



I want that Southern dressing recipe, please, for this Northern girl to try!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I will post it shortly.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Ok here is traditional dressing. There are variations of course. I had one grandmother that was quick to but bell pepper in everything. 

But it goes like this. First bake cornbread enough to feed what how many you are having. You can make it from scratch. I don't. If you can find it in your area Martha White Hot Rise cornbread mix is a true taste. I get the buttermilk one. Bake that when done set aside. Traditionally leftover buttermilk biscuits made with lard are also added. Most folks just go with white bread theses days. Up to you. You can skip other bread altogether and be just fine.

Finely dice one onion. Sweet is good, but no red. In a mixing bowl finely crumble cornbread and other if you have it. Add one egg, onion, and probably 1 tablespoon of the poultry seasoning. More to taste/ larger . For thanksgiving if you have turkey stock that's great. But for the rest of the year, and now if you don't, chicken stock is just fine.

Now the hard part. The consistency. Add stock and keep mixing. Almost soupy. If I can find a video to show I will. If you pour in your baking dish and some liquid floats on top- you didn't mess up, it's perfect 

Bake at 350 or a little higher until done. That's it. Simple.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Variations on the southern dressing. 

Can add crackers to the cornbread and white bread mix, and can of cream of chicken soup (no water) to the broth

Some also add celery, but not much and chop it really fine. 

Also add chicken, for quick mix in can use canned chicken, but much better to use a roast chicken.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

@AnitaAnne, there really are no words of comfort to a parent on the loss of a child. 10 years still feels like yesterday for you. Hugs of sympathy going out to you.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss @AnitaAnne, and also for anyone celebrating a holiday without a cherished loved one.

We usually host Thanksgiving, but this year we will be traveling. We're leaving Wednesday evening to go to DH's mom's family for a meal Thursday, then leaving there Thursday night to go to his dad's family for Friday, then leaving there Friday night and driving 5 more hours to my brother and sister-in-law's for their Thanksgiving on Saturday. They have a 7-month old baby who screams bloody murder in the car, so they decided they'd rather host than travel. My parents' new house is near there, and my aunt/uncles are also coming. It will be a zoo, and either really fun or very stressful. We shall see. I have mixed feelings about this being the ONLY holiday all year I have more than 2 days off and we're spending it running around like our hair's on fire, but it is what it is. Hopefully the weather is good-- always a crapshoot in late November in Iowa, Minnesota, and Wisconsin.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> But much as I have to be thankful for, this is also a time of sorrow. My dear daughter passed away ten years ago the day before Thanksgiving, and thus the holiday is bittersweet.
> 
> But her loss reminds me that we never know how long we have to spend with our loved ones, and to make the most of the time we have.
> 
> Drive safe this holiday season



Having lost a child myself I can certainly relate....

Our group will be dealing with a dear riding friend who has Pancreatic cancer.....He has been the glue that held the group together. 

I just learned this morning he fell and is in ICU with a host of complications related to both the cancer and the fall.....

If he's unable to attend, and I suspect he is, it'll be a somber Thanksgiving in the campground for our group.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

@AnitaAnne I am sorry that you have to have memories of a lost child on what should be a happy time of the year. My wife miscarried our first child at 3 months and remembered that day every year. And would ask me if I thought it would have been a boy or girl. The lose of a child stays with you all your life. Parents have the idea that our children will grow up and will see us off when the parent passes. The thought of us saying goodbye to our children never crosses our thoughts. But it does sadly happen.

May you only think about the beautiful memories of your Daughter.

God Bless and comfort you during this coming holiday season.


----------



## lassothemoon (Jul 10, 2019)

This will be me and my husband's first Thanksgiving married! It's a fun year of "firsts". Luckily we are from the same hometown and our parents actually live 5 minutes from each other. 

We will most likely end up eating 2 Thanksgiving meals in one day as per usual. We are hoping next year we can host the entire group if we are able to rent/buy a home instead of an apartment!

I am praying my husband's job search can be resolved by that time; but if not, we still have plenty to celebrate and be thankful for!


----------



## CopperLove (Feb 14, 2019)

aubie said:


> Alright we needed kick up Thanksgiving. It's not that far away and if doing a frozen turkey need to be planning getting that going this week.
> 
> Speaking of - how do you do yours? Traditional roasting? Smoked? Or Fried? Anyone use one of those air fryers or counter top things?
> 
> ...


It occurred to me when I was a young adult that the way we served turkey for Thanksgiving might be a bit odd. Growing up I don't think I ever had a traditional roasted turkey, nor smoked or fried. Rather than a whole bird, the BIG thing at our family gatherings was to have a matriarch prepare turkey dumplings... that was once my grandmother, now my mom, and I've learned to make them with a few of my own alterations.

So, the turkey was cooked over-night in a big roaster with plenty of water to make broth. Then it would be torn apart into smaller pieces to be served separately, broth used to make dumplings, with some of the meat left in the dumplings.

My mother makes a corn-bread dressing from scratch, sometimes with broth from the turkey, sometimes with store-bought chicken broth. It is hands down my favorite side.

We'll be spending Thanksgiving at the home of my grandmother on my dad's side. Our family has always gathered in here for Thanksgiving and for Christmas, but my grandfather is gone and mamaw's Alzheimers is really getting bad.

My aunt keeps organizing the events there, I don't think she wants to admit it just may not be the best thing to do anymore. It's sad to let go of family traditions, and I think mamaw is lonely and needs more company, but not all at once. Having a big group of people in her house, even though she still recognizes most family members, just makes her more confused and unsettled.

For any family-gathering style holidays, I've taken over the preparation of what we call "cabbage pies"... They aren't very appropriately named; there isn't much cabbage in them and they're not really pies. It's mostly ground beef, crumbled and fried with cabbage, salt and pepper, spooned out onto rolled-flat store-bought biscuit dough, that gets wrapped up so the beef and cabbage makes a filling. Then baked until the dough is done.

It sounds a bit bizarre, but everyone in the family loves them. Mamaw always made them for every single family event and taught me to make them when I was in high-school. It's an odd piece of family food that I feel the need to carry on.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

It's not weird. A little different version of Natchitoche meat pies.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the kind words; it is true that sometimes the loss feels just as fresh as the day it happened. Your sympathy had my tears welling up once more. 

But one can't change the past, so I focus on the family that is here.
@gunslinger I am sorry for your loss. Loosing a child to death is tough, really tough to deal with. I pray your friend has a long and happy life without suffering. 

Enjoy your trip to South Fork
@RegalCharm a miscarriage can be very traumatic. One always wonders if they did something wrong, or didn't do something they should have. It is such a physical and emotional experience, it stays with the parent for a long time.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

gunslinger said:


> Having lost a child myself I can certainly relate....
> 
> Our group will be dealing with a dear riding friend who has Pancreatic cancer.....He has been the glue that held the group together.
> 
> ...


Prayer for your friend.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Skip the can this year. I make these all the time and they turn out really well.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

@AnitaAnne and @gunslinger I am so saddened to read of the tremendous loss you have experienced. No one but another parent , of a lost child, can truly comprehend your postion. My mother lost two children, of six, and lives in daily terror of losing another before she , herself, leaves this earth.


It is good that we rejoice in the pleasures of being alive, in our earthly bodies. we should eat, and savor, and find joy in creating something delicious, and aromatic, and beautiful to behold. 

I find that horse people, more so , perhaps, than others, know how much joy there is in the physical pathway of life, and being HERE NOW.


I plan to inhale deeply of the smell of Thanksgiving, eat and savor every bite, and kindly , fondly, remember those that shared the meal with me in years past.


And, I might try that cornbread recipe!


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

@gunslinger I apologize for not offering my sympathies for your loss and offer a prayer for your friend. I have a hard time finding the words to say/write when I should at times .


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I think a lot of us do.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/most-popular-thanksgiving-dish-every-state-104500891.html


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

hard to believe the most searched for was Roasted Turkey in Oh. 

#1 remember to take the bag containing the neck heart gizzard out of the turkey before stuffing and roasting. LOL> Yea my wife did that her first time cooking a Turkey for Thanksgiving.

#2 don't play practical jokes on a newly wed first time chef who is trying to cook her first thanksgiving meal for the new family members. Like putting a game hen in the cavity and then during the carving pull it out and excitedly telling the chef she roasted a pregnant turkey. (saw that on a video somewhere) The Chef started crying she had cooked a baby turkey.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Interesting article....




Brownies?! I've had Thanksgiving meals all over the midwest and have yet to see brownies on any table... now the corn casserole is a must-have. It's not Thanksgiving without it.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I found it hard to believe anyone searched for mashed potato recipes! How can anyone not be able to make mashed potatoes??? 

Currently I am looking for a dressing/stuffing recipe that is gluten free and doesn't use coconut...lower carb would be a plus!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

@*AnitaAnne* , I always look to King Arthur Flour for gluten free recipes. For their gluten free stuffing, it's pretty simple: just use gluten free white sandwich bread in place of "regular" bread, and make sure if you buy a canned/boxed stock it's a gluten free one. https://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/gluten-free-stuffing-and-simple-gravy-recipe


It's gotten pretty easy around us to buy gluten free bread at most any grocery store, but they also have a recipe for making your own if you're so inclined (they link to it in that recipe above too): https://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/gluten-free-sandwich-bread-recipe You can buy their gluten free flours online if it's not easy to find one in your grocery store (Bob's Red Mill also seems to have a good one, and I think that's more widely available in stores).


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Just a quick update.......been traveling most of the week and got by the hospital to visit my buddy.....


He's improved but today was his 5th day in MICU. We're hopeful they'll move him out of ICU tomorrow.


Another buddy had knee surgery so he's out for Thanksgiving.....


Yet another buddy recently got Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever a few weeks ago......covered by turkey mites (seed ticks) while Ginseng hunting.....so him and his wife are out this year...... 



There's still a group of us going up, but things aren't going to same this year.....but I guess everything changes over time.


Such is life.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Sorry to hear all of that.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sorry for all those missing this Thanksgiving and happy for those of you celebrating firsts and looking forward to spending time with family and friends.

We are hosting for a small group of friends. For us it is about spending time together but still feasting and drinking merrily! 
I'm not much on Turkey so I'll be doing a rib roast on the grill with horseradish and au jus on the side. Then add the usual trimmings, stuffing, cream cheese mashed taters, gravy, creamed onions, sweet dinner rolls, homemade cranberry freeze, Apple and pumpkin pies. The cranberry freeze and creamed onions being my husband's family recipes.

For snacks during the day, homemade cinnamon rolls in the morning.
A fried sausage plate with cheese cubes, pickles and pepperocinis sprinkled with Old Bay. 
Our family always had all varieties of nuts out in a wooden bowl with nutcrackers to snack. And I'll do a small bowl of my great grandmothers kartoffelsalat. 

It is supposed to snow but the following day we will pack up leftovers and head out to go Christmas tree hunting.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

@gunslinger Sorry to hear some of your group will not make it this year to South Fork. 

Change happens, and we just have to go with the flow. 

Hope you have a fabulous time. Ride Strong. I'll wave as I'm driving up 75N


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Can't forget this.

https://www.bloodhorse.com/horse-ra...cky-derby-future-wager-opens-thanksgiving-day


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

AnitaAnne said:


> I found it hard to believe anyone searched for mashed potato recipes! How can anyone not be able to make mashed potatoes???


My husband had never had homemade mashed potatoes until we got married. Everyone in his family used the instant ones from a box.... *gag*

My mother was appalled. No fake potatoes were even allowed in her home. Same with jarred gravy and StoveTop stuffing. Nope. Blech. DH was in heaven the first Thanksgiving with my family when he had homemade mashed potatoes and gravy and dressing/stuffing-- he nearly ate until he foundered himself. My grandmother, who views someone's appetite as their window to happiness, kept filling his plate preening with joy.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

@gunslinger sorry to hear that. :sad: Hope you have a good time though.

I am sooooo excited for Thanksgiving now...lol. Am I the only one who actually likes cranberry sauce though?! :lol: I'm excited for my Aunt's yummy homemade pumpkin bread too. Yummy! 

Two more days until we get to pig out, folks!!


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Our Thanksgiving plans are now up in the air... four Thanksgivings in four days, with 15 hours of travel total may not happen. We're supposed to get 12" of snow tonight and tomorrow morning with 45 mph winds.... and snow/ice off and on until Saturday, then another storm system coming through on the weekend.

Ugh. I'm debating braving the grocery store hordes after work in the blizzard to get a turkey breast and some potatoes in case we have to have Thanksgiving here by ourselves... 

To all traveling-- be safe!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

SilverMaple said:


> Our Thanksgiving plans are now up in the air... four Thanksgivings in four days, with 15 hours of travel total may not happen. We're supposed to get 12" of snow tonight and tomorrow morning with 45 mph winds.... and snow/ice off and on until Saturday, then another storm system coming through on the weekend.
> 
> Ugh. I'm debating braving the grocery store hordes after work in the blizzard to get a turkey breast and some potatoes in case we have to have Thanksgiving here by ourselves...
> 
> To all traveling-- be safe!


Snow?! Noooo! UGH!  Better to be safe than sorry, I agree...hitting the stores isn't a bad idea, although yes, they will be packed. I hope you still get to have at least ONE Thanksgiving somehow. Be safe!!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I am excited! 
I was sick Sunday and Monday so I'm a little behind on house cleaning and prepping. I had to get some things I forgot on Friday.
I am just going to say the Wal-Mart grocery pickup is a lifesaver! I despise Wal-Mart and haven't been in a Wal-mart store for probably a year? But I didn't want to fight the crowds in the grocery store. I made a cart last night in the grocery app, picked a time for pickup, they texted when it's ready, pulled in, threw the groceries in the pick up and I was out of there!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I forgot to attach..
Because I love mashed potatoes.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone, I hope it's a good one for you.

This year is going to be at my house now that I got my gas cooktop and oven hooked up (Yay!!). Two of my three nieces will be over with their husbands and the next door neighbor is coming over. That's about it. 

A couple of recipe's to share if anyone is interested and there is still time to buy ingredients.

Cranberry sauce that I absolutely love: One or two bags of cranberries depending on how much you want to make, orange juice, orange zest, a little bit of ginger root, a sprinkle of nutmeg, and raw honey. Sorry I can't be helpful with amounts because I just make it and adjust to taste. Go easy on the juice though. What I put in doesn't look like much but you don't want to make it too fluid. I think I use about 1/4 cup per bag of cranberries.

Spinach Gratin: Yum! I love this stuff.









Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

SilverMaple said:


> My husband had never had homemade mashed potatoes until we got married. Everyone in his family used the instant ones from a box.... *gag*
> 
> My mother was appalled. No fake potatoes were even allowed in her home. Same with jarred gravy and StoveTop stuffing. Nope. Blech. DH was in heaven the first Thanksgiving with my family when he had homemade mashed potatoes and gravy and dressing/stuffing-- he nearly ate until he foundered himself. My grandmother, who views someone's appetite as their window to happiness, kept filling his plate preening with joy.


OMG instant potatoes are...well...not even really food are they? Truly I had forgotten they even exist. I mainly shop in the fresh food isles, and don't buy boxed anything. 

But still, a whole state with mashed potato recipes the most searched for? (Washington I think it was) so odd...


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I work in a library. I just had two people ask me how to make mashed potatoes... the struggle is real, folks. One stopped in and asked for help finding a recipe as that's what she's been asked to bring but she doesn't cook. Another was a middle-aged man who looked sheepish, but made the same inquiry. I asked him if he wanted plain mashed potatoes made by just boiling the potatoes until tender, draining the water, then mashing with milk/cream and butter, or if he wanted one with cheese, sour cream, etc.

Nope, just plain mashed potatoes. His wife has died and he volunteered to host Thanksgiving anyway. He's good with the turkey as he does a lot of grilling/smoking and it's smoking as we speak, but forgot to assign potatoes to the guests, so didn't want to screw it up. I sent him on his way with a recipe on the way I make them (the writing of which was harder than I thought, since I just boil until they feel done, then add milk and butter until it tastes and looks right, lol). His main question was actually how to know how many potatoes to use for 10 guests, and how long they needed to boil so he knew when to start them. That was the easier part to answer, and he was happy to learn that potatoes 'hold' really well if the meal is delayed, or he can make them tonight and reheat tomorrow and they'll still be just fine.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

SilverMaple said:


> I work in a library. I just had two people ask me how to make mashed potatoes... the struggle is real, folks. One stopped in and asked for help finding a recipe as that's what she's been asked to bring but she doesn't cook. Another was a middle-aged man who looked sheepish, but made the same inquiry. I asked him if he wanted plain mashed potatoes made by just boiling the potatoes until tender, draining the water, then mashing with milk/cream and butter, or if he wanted one with cheese, sour cream, etc.
> 
> Nope, just plain mashed potatoes. His wife has died and he volunteered to host Thanksgiving anyway. He's good with the turkey as he does a lot of grilling/smoking and it's smoking as we speak, but forgot to assign potatoes to the guests, so didn't want to screw it up. I sent him on his way with a recipe on the way I make them (the writing of which was harder than I thought, since I just boil until they feel done, then add milk and butter until it tastes and looks right, lol). His main question was actually how to know how many potatoes to use, and how long they needed to boil so he knew when to start them. That was the easier part to answer, and he was happy to learn that potatoes 'hold' really well if the meal is delayed, or he can make them tonight and reheat tomorrow and they'll still be just fine.


Bless him! I hope his potatoes turn out perfect :smile:


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

AnitaAnne said:


> Bless him! I hope his potatoes turn out perfect :smile:


Me, too! He's a reader and is in the library a lot, lives down the street from us, and is a great guy. I gave him my number if he has questions during his preparation. His kids are grown and the whole family are good people. I'm sure there will be lots of smiles and tears at this bittersweet holiday for them. 

It sounds like the plows are out and about, so we'll leave this afternoon as planned and hope the weather holds through the weekend. Safe travels and holiday, all!


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Awwwww @SilverMaple - that's so awesome of you!! I hope his meal turns out great! 

It's almost here! I hope work lets us go early today! I'm in a meeting in a little bit so I think I'm going to throw some hints out there! lol I look for potato recipes...... just to see how other people might do them... I'm thinking I might throw in some roasted garlic, but not sure.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

@SilverMaple that was really nice of you and glad you guys are going on your trip!

I'm not a fan of instant potatoes either. I make my mashed potatoes with cream cheese, heavy cream and lots of butter! Besides salt and pepper I put a dash of Tapatio in to give them a little zip.
This the closest recipe online I could find:
https://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/delicious_creamy_mashed_potatoes/

It snowed last night but it wasnt supposed to snow today, yet it is. We had a friend and his son cancel for dinner tomorrow and my husband just called, he is not sure he is going to make it tonight as planned. He loaded a big oversized load on a triple axle stretch trailer. Because of that he is not legal to drive on snow pack or chain up. He is in central Oregon about 8 hours from home. The weather is supposed to be better tomorrow though.
I bought a 10 pound rib roast to smoke for dinner so I think I will cut it in half. Do half tomorrow or Friday(depending on when hubby makes it home) and freeze the other half for Christmas. 
Despite the little set back I'm super excited!
Safe travels to those on the road!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

@COWCHICK77 that is totally me. :lol: I love that meme. Every year haha.
@SilverMaple awww, that was super sweet of you. I hope the mashed potatoes turn out lovely for him!  Glad you are able to go, safe travels & have FUN!!!
@LoriF good to know. I love cranberry sauce!

Have a great Thanksgiving everyone!!!!!!


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

@COWCHICK77 - I hope your husband makes it home!! That rib roast sounds good! hmmmm never used cream cheese in my mashed potatoes but may have to try that recipe.

Right now I'm making a pumpkin roll with cream cheese filling, I hope it turns out! Never tried making one before...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

lb27312 said:


> @COWCHICK77 - I hope your husband makes it home!! That rib roast sounds good! hmmmm never used cream cheese in my mashed potatoes but may have to try that recipe.
> 
> Right now I'm making a pumpkin roll with cream cheese filling, I hope it turns out! Never tried making one before...


Me too, thank you!

Pumpkin roll sounds delicious!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I will admit I am intrigued. Never heard of it.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Maceys Thanksgiving Day parade starts tomorrow at 9:00 est. NBC and CBS have coverage.

Who will watch? I will have it on, mostly on mute.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

aubie said:


> I will admit I am intrigued. Never heard of it.


I have heard of it but never attempted it. I'm not much of a Baker. 
I am pretty proud I started my dough for cinnamon rolls in the morning but we will see! LOL



aubie said:


> Maceys Thanksgiving Day parade starts tomorrow at 9:00 est. NBC and CBS have coverage.
> 
> Who will watch? I will have it on, mostly on mute.


My husband likes to watch it so it'll probably be on. I always thought it was weird watching parades on TV. If I watch parades I like to see them in real life. It's great we have the technology to see things on TV we cant see in person but I think some of the excitement is lost.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

aubie said:


> Maceys Thanksgiving Day parade starts tomorrow at 9:00 est. NBC and CBS have coverage.
> 
> Who will watch? I will have it on, mostly on mute.


No tv here, but I could probably find it later for the grandkids. I heard there is windy weather expected. I hope it holds off long enough for the balloons in the parade to be used. 

I'm just finishing up with pies and rolls. The house smells wonderful. 

We're having a super small group for dinner. I think. Sometimes ranch hands and travelers end up showing up and grabbing a bite, but I don't think that's happening this year. 

Friday night is a big party in the town to the north, and Saturday the town south of me is throwing one. Both towns even end the night with fireworks. We'll see. We're supposed to get 8-12" of snow, but that could mean anything.

Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

*In Case you didn't know*

History of Thanksgiving and Why the 4th Thursday of the 11th month.

As noted by the Farmer’s Almanac, settlers of Massachusetts and Virginia held feasts in the early 1600s to give thanks for successful harvest seasons. The most famous Thanksgiving on record was held in Plymouth in 1621, between the Pilgrims and Wampanoag people.

In 1789, President George Washington christened Nov. 26 a “Day of Publick Thanksgivin” that year to “recognize the role of providence” in establishing the new United States and federal Constitution. The American presidents who followed issued similar Thanksgiving proclamations in the years that followed, though the months and dates varied.

In 1863, President Abraham Lincoln announced that Thanksgiving would be celebrated annually on the last Thursday of November, and the declaration held credence for a time.

After the Great Depression rocked the nation in the 20th century, some folks were worried that 1939’s Thanksgiving date — which fell on the last day of the November — would prove detrimental to national economic recovery during the holiday season, per the National Archives.

In response, President Franklin D. Roosevelt issued a Presidential Proclamation pushing Thanksgiving up to the second to last Thursday in November to create more “shoppable” days before Christmas.

While well-intentioned, this ruling actually spawned its own set of problems, as 16 states rejected the date change and 32 states accepted it — and two Thanksgivings were effectively celebrated across the country.
“For two years, the holiday was celebrated at different times depending on where you lived,” Fox 10 reported.

In 1941, Congress intervened and set an annual fixed-date for Thanksgiving. The House passed a resolution that confirmed Thanksgiving would be celebrated on the last Thursday in November, and the Senate amended the resolution to specify the festivities as being held on the fourth Thursday, to accommodate for years when November has five Thursdays.

All parties involved agreed, and Roosevelt signed the resolution, per the National Archives.

Ever since, the fourth Thursday in the eleventh month has been recognized as the official, federal Thanksgiving in the U.S. ever since — hopefully to the joy of cooks and foodies everywhere.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving!!! 

Turkey day is here and I can't wait for the pumpkin pie and whipped cream, my favorite!!


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving all!! I have just so much to be Thankful for! 
@aubie - I have the parade on but's it's on mute also.... I thought you were intrigued by the cream cheese in the mashed potatoes not the pumpkin roll, I'll see if I can get a pic later... I had it at a party once, I'm not a pumpkin fan but I enjoyed it... hopefully it's good.
@COWCHICK77 - I love to bake but I have a tough time with cinnamon rolls! My neighbor brings me some every Christmas morning... I sit patiently waiting.. NOT! lol I hope your husband made it home...
@RegalCharm - That's very interesting!! Thanks for posting that... 

Hope to get a ride in in a few... it'll be quick as have to get things together.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh and least we forget to say Thank You to all the members serving in the Military who will not be home with their loved ones this Thanksgiving.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I was interested in cream cheese in mashed potatoes and pumkins. 

And Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I am thankful for all of yall. 

Yes mute is on here. To much singing and prancing.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

RegalCharm said:


> Oh and least we forget to say Thank You to all the members serving in the Military who will not be home with their loved ones this Thanksgiving.


I saw this on another site I am on and thought of you

Richard, (my husband), never really talked a lot about his time in Viet Nam, other than he had been shot by a sniper. However, he had a rather grainy, 8 x 10 black and white photo he had taken at a USO show of Ann Margret with Bob Hope in the background that was one of his treasures.

A few years ago, Ann Margaret was doing a book signing at a local bookstore. Richard wanted to see if he could get her to Sign the treasured photo so he arrived at the bookstore at 12 o'clock for the 7:30 signing.

When I got there after work, the line went all the way around the bookstore, circled the parking lot, and disappeared behind a parking garage. Before her appearance, bookstore employees announced that she would sign only her book and no memorabilia would be permitted.

Richard was disappointed, but wanted to show her the photo and let her know how much those 
shows meant to lonely GI's so far from home.. Ann Margaret came out looking as 
beautiful as ever and, as second in line, it was soon Richard's turn.

He presented the book for her signature and then took out the photo. When he did, there were many shouts from the employees that she would not sign it. Richard said, "I understand. I just wanted her to see it."

She took one look at the photo, tears welled up in her eyes and she said, "This is one of my gentlemen from Viet Nam and I most certainly will sign his photo. I know what these men did for their country and I always have time for 'my gentlemen.'' With that, she pulled Richard across the table and planted a big kiss on him. She then made quite a to-do about the bravery of the young men she met over the years, how much she admired them, and how much she appreciated them. There weren't too many dry eyes among those close enough to hear. She then posed for pictures and acted as if he were the only one there.

That night was a turning point for him. He walked a little straighter and, for the first time in years, was proud to have been a Vet. I'll never forget Ann Margaret for her graciousness and how much that small act of kindness meant to my husband.

Later at dinner, Richard was very quiet. When I asked if he'd like to talk about it, my big, strong husband broke down in tears.. ''That's the first time anyone ever thanked 
me for my time in the Army,'' he said.

I now make it a point to say 'Thank you' to every person I come across who served in our Armed Forces. Freedom does not come cheap and I am grateful for all those who have served their country.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

@AnitaAnne,sorry for your loss of your daughter. Hope you can cherish the good memories you have. Hugs.

Happy thanksgiving to all on the forums.

We are spending Thanksgiving at home doing the big feast, turkey and all the side dishes. 

Hard time of year for me an missing my mom & dad,who I spent thanksgiving with every year.. Struggling not to slip into depression. This is a tough time of year for me. 

My daughter and I will do a short ride today around our place. Need to keep busy. I'm very thankful for all I have a Wonder husband and lovely kids who brighten my day every day . 

Everyone have a great day ,and safe travels for those who are traveling.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

@aubie A dozen likes for that story. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

You are most welcome.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Ok I'm full. Who else?


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Count me in @aubie. I et way too much!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

And in between typing that and now, I ate pie.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

A Remali sighting. Yes! Certainly tops of my thanksgiving.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, I'm late to the party, as always. {{waves Hi!}}

Was invited to Thanksgiving with a couple of friends, but opted to be lazy and stay home and spend it with my dog (both friends live out of town). I shared a little of my turkey with Maddie (my pupper) while she had some extra canned dog food on her kibble, and of course some Natural Balance treats. Oh, and we watched the National Dog Show on TV, Maddie always likes to bark at her favorites.

Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving!

~Renee


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

aubie said:


> A Remali sighting. Yes! Certainly tops of my thanksgiving.



LOL. I finally made it here! I am so glad to see everyone is here yet.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm so happy to see you. I am eating more pie.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Ohh that gave me a chuckle. I would eat another slice of pie too, but, it is all gone, ha. Yep, I ate all the leftovers already..... although I do see there is a bag of chips out there yet. ha. it is so good to see you again, too, aubie.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Glad to see you pop in @Remali! Hope things are going well and you feel good.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I want regular pop ins during the holidays.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you SO much. Means a lot to me....gosh and you all remembered. I've been doing pretty well. No more crazy stuff anyway, three years ago I had that mild heart attack, sure took me by surprise, despite the warning signs (had a stent placed and came home next day, told the doctors I had to get back home to my dogs, ha!), and then the breast cancer just 3 months after that, thankfully I didn't need chemo, had surgery, and I have been cancer-free. But, I was plagued with a lot of fatigue and some other odd symptoms.... was either too warm or I was chilled, mild nausea every morning about 4AM, but mainly just really bad fatigue. I finally found out what it was... something I had not ever heard of... adrenal insufficiency. Mine was caused by meds I had been on for my joint pain (arthritis, doc had me on prednisolone). Felt pretty wiped out much of this past summer until the docs found out what was going on, and things are now looking up since we finally know what's going on. Oddly, treatment for adrenal insufficiency is the steroid pills, so I am back on them, low-dose, and I actually have been feeling good enough to get together with friends more often, and also enjoying more walks with Maddie, my dog/furkid.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I think I see more pop-ins in my future!


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

We had a 'slightly edited' holiday thanks to the winter storm across the middle of the country. Thanksgiving #1 with DH's mom went as planned. Thanksgiving #2 with DH's dad went as planned. Thanksgiving #3 and #4 did not happen due to the weather in western Wisconsin/eastern Minnesota. I was pretty bummed about not getting to see anyone from my family for the holiday. Then, my aunt and uncle who live in southern Iowa decided not to go north for the weekend due to weather, so we ended up spending Saturday and Sunday morning with them, which was nice as we hadn't seen them for a couple of years. So not all was lost. Travel home was still not great with sleet/snow and 60 mph winds, but better than it was farther north.

Today, when everyone is back at work and not traveling, it dawned bright and sunny with no wind.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Good to see you @Remali!  

Thanksgiving was lovely. My parents ended up picking me up, so I didn't have to drive at all...so I totally enjoyed my wine. :rofl: 

Food was delicious. My uncle smoked a turkey, then he had another in the oven. I prefer the old fashioned, oven-cooked turkey, but the smoked one isn't bad. He always makes 2. Every year. 

My aunt's pumpkin bread was amazing...I still have some left!


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Yes it's over... and it was a crappy weather wise weekend... pic of the pumpkin roll, turned out pretty good. Ate lots! I did so some black friday but not too early....


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

@lb27312 that looks delicious!!!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes, that pumpkin roll looks amazing!

Thanksgiving turned out nice. Friends came over mid afternoon and we congregated in the kitchen with cocktails and appetizers while cooking. 
Prime rib smoked on the grill turned out fantastic. I delayed dinner a couple hours hoping hubby would make it. He finally rolled on about 6:30, phew, just in time!
After dinner we indulged in more cocktails and played Cards Against Humanity which made for some good laughs.

Due to the snow we got we didnt think we could make it up the mountain to cut Christmas trees. So I might just get a pre-cut or go out to cut a sage bush. Which we have done in the past, they smell good and don't shed as bad.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

@COWCHICK77 - Yeehaw!! Glad your hubby made it just in the nick of time! whew
@PoptartShop and @COWCHICK77 - thanks!.... it was my first so I realize I need to spread the cream cheese inside more evenly but it tasted good... will make again for the Holiday parties that are coming up. It was actually pretty easy, just took my time which was okay was doing it during other things.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

lb27312 said:


> it was my first so I realize I need to spread the cream cheese inside more evenly but it tasted good...


Powdered sugar covers anything uneven or "imperfect" :grin: Looks delicious- I love that flavor combination.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

lb27312 said:


> @COWCHICK77 - Yeehaw!! Glad your hubby made it just in the nick of time! whew
> 
> @PoptartShop and @COWCHICK77 - thanks!.... it was my first so I realize I need to spread the cream cheese inside more evenly but it tasted good... will make again for the Holiday parties that are coming up. It was actually pretty easy, just took my time which was okay was doing it during other things.


Looked perfect to me. I like your cream cheese to pumkin ratio.


----------

